# Why?



## joebanana

How many strands did they have to trim for that to "work"? Is that 2 pole on the left tripped? At least they have the proper handle ties.


----------



## 480sparky

My guess is someone couldn't find a replacement main breaker.


----------



## Speedy Petey

joebanana said:


> At least they have the proper handle ties.


NO, they don't. 
The ITE/Siemens original main had a 4" tie connecting all four spaces.


----------



## Wpgshocker

Pure awesomeness. 
The dude stood back with his arms crossed and said, "good enough".


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3xdad

Square D to the rescue.......kinda.


----------



## Meadow

480sparky said:


> My guess is someone couldn't find a replacement main breaker.




Looks like it :laughing:


----------



## joebanana

Speedy Petey said:


> NO, they don't.
> The ITE/Siemens original main had a 4" tie connecting all four spaces.


That's a completely different breaker. I was commenting on the one in the photo. :no:


----------



## Meadow

joebanana said:


> That's a completely different breaker. I was commenting on the one in the photo. :no:



Its the breaker that was originally in that panel, but someone took it out and added 2 Homelines in its place. Neither the ties nor brand are correct.


----------



## frenchelectrican

The other thing the other is that on that photo is missing line adpator.. And wrong breaker for it


----------



## Meadow

frenchelectrican said:


> The other thing the other is that on that photo is missing line adpator.. And wrong breaker for it



The lug? OHHH! yes  You have good eyes!


----------



## frenchelectrican

The other thing i almost forgot.. Did ya see the load conductors on the feed thru breaker box ? If the main was 200 amp size the load conductors should be the same as service entrance conductors unless it have a ocpd downstream of it.

I know the photo look like 3/0 then 1/0 for downstream..


----------



## Meadow

frenchelectrican said:


> The other thing i almost forgot.. Did ya see the load conductors on the feed thru breaker box ? If the main was 200 amp size the load conductors should be the same as service entrance conductors unless it have a ocpd downstream of it.
> 
> I know the photo look like 3/0 then 1/0 for downstream..



If the OCPD is down stream, how long can the conductors be?


----------



## Dennis Alwon

You might be able to use the tap rules in art. 240 but normally the overcurrent protective device must be ahead of the conductor. 



> 240.21 Location in Circuit. Overcurrent protection shall be
> provided in each ungrounded circuit conductor and shall be
> located at the point where the conductors receive their supply
> except as specified in 240.21(A) through (H). Conductors supplied
> under the provisions of 240.21(A) through (H) shall not
> supply another conductor except through an overcurrent protective
> device meeting the requirements of 240.4.


----------



## frenchelectrican

If i recall there are 3 different tap rules you can use but read art. 240 to make sure you use the correct tap rules..


----------



## Dennis Alwon

It looks like the conductors are the same size so that should not be an issue. Hard to tell from a pic


----------



## Speedy Petey

Both the service entrance conductors and feeder conductors look like 2/0cu to me.


----------



## frenchelectrican

Yuh if that is correct then i need new glasses..


----------



## chicken steve

DIYers fuel my eyeglass denial......~C:jester:S~


----------



## AK_sparky

And the unnecessary marrette at the right.


----------



## Kevin

AK_sparky said:


> And the unnecessary marrette at the right.


That marrette is very much necessary. Siemens made some GFCI breakers that had the white wire molded into it instead of a screw. I had to redress a panel not too long ago, and it kinda annoyed me. Had to have 2 joints in the panel. One for each GFCI breaker.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt1124

The ground wire is festive!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> That marrette is very much necessary. Siemens made some GFCI breakers that had the white wire molded into it instead of a screw. I had to redress a panel not too long ago, and it kinda annoyed me. Had to have 2 joints in the panel. One for each GFCI breaker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Welcome aboard Kevin!


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> Welcome aboard Kevin!


Thanks! Literally made my account just to explain the marrette... I couldn't procrastinate any longer!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Thanks! Literally made my account just to explain the marrette... I couldn't procrastinate any longer!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


You're welcome! Just a tad OCD?


----------



## Kevin

MechanicalDVR said:


> You're welcome! Just a tad OCD?


Not nearly as bad as you'd think  

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Not nearly as bad as you'd think
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I'm worst than you may think. 

Last time I was in the hospital the misaligned can lights in the ceiling kept my BP running high.


----------

